# How to get low ratings, from women.



## Shea F. Kenny (Jan 3, 2015)

Easy. And, it's not what you're thinking. Inappropriate comments, and all of that. IT'S FAR SIMPLER!!! Hehe.

Now, I'm a driver. I have to pay attention to the road, my mirrors, and instruments. I can carry on a conversation, but I make it clear, that I'd rather pay attention to my driving.

So, my conversational skills, will appear quite perfunctory, and minimal.

I mean, I'm dealing with jaywalkers, cars and taxis doing illegal turns, emergency vehicles, buses, bicycles.

And they want me to give them my undivided attention and the all important eye contact thing.

Why can't women understand I'm there to drive, and only to drive?

I'm not there for your ego bby!

So, when you get out of the car, at the end of the trip, would you please stop staring at me until I turn around to see what the problem is?

And the problem is, you're going to stare at me until I turn around with an inquisitive expression about wtf it is you need, and you can give me your one star.

Now, I will say that married women, trust me more than single women. They pick up right away that I'm there to do a job, and engaging their personality, isn't one of them.

Single women, are mostly doing the bar scene, and thus think that's what 5 star services are all about. And of course of what they get from servers, at those establishments.

But, like I told Uber about my low ratings. Here's my theme song............LOL


----------



## Antqueen (Jan 2, 2015)

Shea F. Kenny said:


> Easy. And, it's not what you're thinking. Inappropriate comments, and all of that. IT'S FAR SIMPLER!!! Hehe.
> 
> Now, I'm a driver. I have to pay attention to the road, my mirrors, and instruments. I can carry on a conversation, but I make it clear, that I'd rather pay attention to my driving.
> 
> ...


At last - someone (in this case a guy!) - who pays attention to the behaviour of clients of different genders! 
To me, an ordinary woman of a certain age - not a doll/babe/rocking grandma - I just want a civilised exchange and not too much of it.
From the responses I've been getting to my inquiries about women drivers/responses to them you would think I was talking some other language! 
So far the only person who has speculated on the concerns and prejudices of riders is a driver who mentioned that when he has women riders he is careful not look in the rearview mirror too much in case they think he is perving ...


----------

